# Hindi ko alam ang gagawin ko pag.



## jospalato

Good morning friends, please help with translation.

Last night my boyfriend texted me this:

Mahal na mahal kita hindi ko alam ang gagawin ko pag nawala ka sakin nababaliw ako sayo.

So I think that there are 3 sentences.
"Mahal na mahal kita." - I love you very much.
"Nababaliw ako sayo." - I am crazy about you.
"Hindi ko alam ang gagawin ko pag nawala ka sakin."

"hindi ko alam" - I dont know
"gagawin" - to do
"pag"- when
"nawala" - to lose

I dont know what do to when I lost you??? I dont know what do to if I lose you??? or???

Can you please translate this option for me too:
I dont know what to do when I thought that I had lost you. I was so scared.

Thanks.


----------



## Cracker Jack

I don't know what to do if I lose you.


----------



## jospalato

Thank you very much.


----------



## niernier

jospalato said:


> Can you please translate this option for me too:
> I dont know what to do when I thought that I had lost you. I was so scared.
> 
> Thanks.




'Di ko na alam ang gagawin ko nung akala ko wala ka na. Takot na takot ako.


----------



## jospalato

Thank you very much for your translation. Now I see that I made a big mistake in English.

I wrote:
I don't know what to do when I thought that I had lost you.

I should have written:
I didn't know what to do when I thought that I have had lost you.

The first sentence doesnt have too much sense.

Sorry guys, English is not my mother language.


----------



## juw1

Dear Jospalato,
Your first English sentence was right. The second was wrong. You were right the first time around. The sentence Hindi ko alam ang gagawin ko pag nawala ka sa akin: I don't know what I will do if I lose you/ or I don't know what I would do if I were to lose you.


----------



## juw1

Another point: 'Di ko na alam ang gagawin ko nung akala ko wala ka na. Takot na takot ako.

I didn't know what I would do when I thought I had lost you. I was afraid


----------



## jospalato

Thank you very much for your kind answer. For me is very important.


----------

